# Help needed with Electrolux RM 6405L



## IanM (Mar 22, 2006)

Please help.
We are currently on a years trip around Europe and Morocco in our Euramobil 690 HB 2003, and I’m about to loose it with our fridge. We have an Electrolux RM 6405L.
When on 240v electric it tries to fire up the gas, a fault, though not so problematic as the next one. 
It also has an intermittent fault when on gas going something like this.
1. Switch the fridge on and after 10 seconds you hear a clunk and the fridge will light. (this is normal)
2. Then after 20 seconds there is another clunk and the gas goes off and it tries to relight (you can hear it clicking).
3. The red light then appears on the control panel.
This is a totally random fault. It can function well consistently for a few days, then other times it will produce this fault up to 10 times daily. 
If you switch the fridge off and then on again, it usually relights correctly.
It has been doing this for the last 3 months.

I have had the fridge in and out several times. Cleaned the appropriate parts. I have taken it to a service engineer where of course it will show no problems at that time. I have replaced the thermal coupling but this made no difference - it still produced the same fault intermittently with the new one. Prior to leaving the UK I had a new solenoid replaced. 
I am despairing and am at the point of buying a new fridge with a manual control panel, as I have heard there is often faults with the automatic selection type fridges.

I have read previous postings on here about people having the same or similar problem(s), but various solutions seemed to have worked for different people. I am at my wits end. We are currently in the South of Portugal, heading to Tarifa (south of Spain) for 2 weeks prior to departing for Morocco. I am prepared to give it one more go at fixing this fault, as don’t want to have the problem in Morocco. 
Any suggestions would be much appreciated. 
Thanks Ian & Pauline


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Ian,
I've similar problems with firing up on gas . . . like you I hear the 'clunk' of the valve opening and sometimes it doesn't seem to draw any juice from the battery - so it continues to 'click' on the ignitor, other times it does draw power & lights up ok.
from the replies I've had it all points to the thermocouple, I've ordered a new one from Leisure Spares [£18] - I'm hoping it'll do the trick.


----------



## sergeant (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi Ian M, From what you have described my first point of call would be the PCB &/or it's connections. That is the brain that tells things what to do, Steve


----------



## IanM (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi guys thanks for replying. Vicdicdoc, I have already tried a new thermal couple but it made no difference at all. I havent checked re. current drawn during startup though. So will check out, thanks. Good luck with your new thermal couple.
Steve, thanks I think you might be right. I have checked all connections and they seem fine. It seems too much of a random fault to be a mechanical problem (ie couple). Am I right in thinking the PCB is expensive? in which case I might just stick to plan A and buy a new fridge.
The trouble is if they replace the PCB, I could drive for a couple of days or more and it could start playing up again, by which time Im in another country. Im in a bit of a dilemma. Any thoughts.
Thanks Ian


----------



## sergeant (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi Ian, I know it is no consolation to you but i am 99% certain it is your PCB. If it was the gas valve it would either work or it wouldnt. Have changed a few of these boards with similar intrermittent faults & (touch wood) all have been ok so far, Steve


----------



## IanM (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi Steve, Thanks again for your reply. Any idea of how much I should pay for a new PCB, so I know Im not being ripped off.
Ian


----------



## sergeant (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi Ian, Dont know the price as I only repair them but give www.leisurespares.co.uk a call as they are the official spares side of Dometic. When you speak/e mail them you will need your RM no. your production no & the serial no. All info is on the label in the fridge. They are excellent & will post anywhere, Steve


----------



## IanM (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi Steve, I will send them an email. Thanks for your help your a star. I will let you know how I get on. Regards Ian.


----------



## IanM (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi Steve,
I decided to take my fridge to a Dometic service centre this week, eek  they diagnosed a faulty PCB, you was right :wink: , at a cost of €366 with no guarantee this would solve all of the faults with my fridge. So I have finally bitten the bullet and dug deep to replace it with a new Dometic RM7401 (manual energy selection and 2 years warranty) at a cost of €1,050 fitted myself.
Thanks again for the advice
Regards Ian.


----------

